# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دانلود کتاب عدم قطعیت + نظر بدین ممنون

## _ZAPATA_

با سلام  دوستای گلم که امیدوارم همتون موفق بشید

لینکی که براتون میذارم یکی از کتابایی هست که دایی ام ترجمه کرده

میدونم وقتتون براتون با ارزشه ولی ممنون میشم یه چند صفحه بخونید نظراتتون در مورد ترجمه برام خصوصی کنین

البته بیشتر در مورد علم شیمی تجزیه و خطای اندازه گیری هست و به درد دوستان دانشگاهی میخوره 

ممنون از لطفتون

https://www.eurachem.org/images/stor...2012_P1_FA.pdf

https://www.eurachem.org

----------


## par.rah

داییت شیمی خونده ؟ مقطعش رو هم و گرایش رو هم بگو :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mahdi1377

> داییت شیمی خونده ؟ مقطعش رو هم و گرایش رو هم بگو


داییت موفق باشه
هر وقت وقت کردم میرم میخونم.
*****
پرهام داداش و بابای منم شیمی خوندن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## lily7

سلام
با دیدن اسم تاپیک یاد* عدم قطعیت هایزنبرگ* افتادم ! 
ولی بعد دیدم درباره ی شیمی تجزیست !
چقدر طول میکشه تا صفحاتش لود بشه !!!!

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> سلام
> با دیدن اسم تاپیک یاد* عدم قطعیت هایزنبرگ* افتادم ! 
> ولی بعد دیدم درباره ی شیمی تجزیست !
> چقدر طول میکشه تا صفحاتش لود بشه !!!!


تقریبا به خطای اندازه گیری که در آمار خوندیم هم مربوطه :Yahoo (1): 

یه جورایی به هایزنبرگ ربط داره  :Yahoo (1): 

موضوع اصلیشو فردا از دایی ام میپرسم میگم  :Yahoo (1):  

چون لینکش برای خارج از کشوره فکر کنم انقدر طول میکشه شایدم دلیل دیگه ای داره

----------


## Chandler Bing

Heisenberg
Walter white
Jesse pinkman
Breaking Bad
Forever...

----------


## lily7

> تقریبا به خطای اندازه گیری که در آمار خوندیم هم مربوطه
> 
> یه جورایی به هایزنبرگ ربط داره 
> 
> موضوع اصلیشو فردا از دایی ام میپرسم میگم  
> 
> چون لینکش برای خارج از کشوره فکر کنم انقدر طول میکشه شایدم دلیل دیگه ای داره


اون صفحاتی رو که من نگاه کردم درباره ی اندازه گیری خطا و مربوط به مباحث تجزیه بود مثل خطای تیتراسیون و ... ولی درباره ی مکانیک کوانتوم مطلبی ندیدم .
البته من یه نگاه سریع انداختم ولی خیلی از کتاب خوشم  اومد , از اسکوک روون تره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lily7

> Heisenberg
> Walter white
> Jesse pinkman
> Breaking Bad
> Forever...



منظور من اصل عدم قطعیت هایزنبرگ و مکانیک کوانتوم بود ! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

> داییت موفق باشه
> هر وقت وقت کردم میرم میخونم.
> *****
> پرهام داداش و بابای منم شیمی خوندن


من واقعا ارادت دارم به همه ادمایی که شیمی خوندن؛ کلا ادمای خاصّی هستن معمولا

----------


## par.rah

> اون صفحاتی رو که من نگاه کردم درباره ی اندازه گیری خطا و مربوط به مباحث تجزیه بود مثل خطای تیتراسیون و ... ولی درباره ی مکانیک کوانتوم مطلبی ندیدم .
> البته من یه نگاه سریع انداختم ولی خیلی از کتاب خوشم  اومد , از اسکوک روون تره


اسکوک فک کنم فقط یه فصل درمورد خطا حرف زده، این کتاب خب کلا درمورد خطا هست، کلا کتابایی که خیلی معروفن متن خوبی ندارن، الان ترجمه سیلبربگ رو مقایسه کنید با مورتیمر

----------


## par.rah

> تقریبا به خطای اندازه گیری که در آمار خوندیم هم مربوطه
> 
> یه جورایی به هایزنبرگ ربط داره 
> 
> موضوع اصلیشو فردا از دایی ام میپرسم میگم  
> 
> چون لینکش برای خارج از کشوره فکر کنم انقدر طول میکشه شایدم دلیل دیگه ای داره



نه نه، هایزنبرگ یه اصل فیزیکیه بیشتر و ربطی نداره به تجزیه
هایزنبرگ میاد رد میکنه چای دقیق الکترون رو و بخاطر همین مفهوم اوربیتال پیش میاد..یعنی با قطعیت نمیشه گفت و احتمال مطرحه..اما توی تجزیه ما میایم با یه سری اصول و روش ها خطاهای هر مرحله از آزمایشمون رو کم میکنیم چه محاسباتی چه عملیاتی

----------


## lily7

> اسکوک فک کنم فقط یه فصل درمورد خطا حرف زده، این کتاب خب کلا درمورد خطا هست، کلا کتابایی که خیلی معروفن متن خوبی ندارن، الان ترجمه سیلبربگ رو مقایسه کنید با مورتیمر


الان دقیق به خاطر ندارم بله در قسمتهای اولیه ی کتاب اسکوک به مبحث خطا پرداخته شده , اساتید هم بیشتر از اون میزان درس نمیدادن ...
بله متاسفانه همینطوره
کتاب مورتیمر ترجمه ی دکتر یاوری ترجمه ی نسبتا  خوبی داره ولی سیلبرگ رو ندیدم .
بعدها با کتابی مثل پاویا برای درس طیف سنجی برخورد خواهید کرد که خیلی بد و سنگین ترجمه شدند ولی جایگزین مناسبی برای این کتابها وجود نداره و به عنوان رفرنس مورد استفاده قرار میگرند . 
یا ترجمه ای از کری رو دیدم که باور کنید خوندن متن اصلی کتاب خیلی راحت تر از ترجمش بود !

----------


## par.rah

> الان دقیق به خاطر ندارم بله در قسمتهای اولیه ی کتاب اسکوک به مبحث خطا پرداخته شده , اساتید هم بیشتر از اون میزان درس نمیدادن ...
> بله متاسفانه همینطوره
> کتاب مورتیمر ترجمه ی دکتر یاوری ترجمه ی نسبتا  خوبی داره ولی سیلبرگ رو ندیدم .
> بعدها با کتابی مثل پاویا برای درس طیف سنجی برخورد خواهید کرد که خیلی بد و سنگین ترجمه شدند ولی جایگزین مناسبی برای این کتابها وجود نداره و به عنوان رفرنس مورد استفاده قرار میگرند . 
> یا ترجمه ای از کری رو دیدم که باور کنید خوندن متن اصلی کتاب خیلی راحت تر از ترجمش بود !



من خودم ترجیح میدم که متن اصلیش رو بخونم، فارسی زبان علم نیس و ترجمه خیل از لغات علمی وجود نداره

----------


## arj

هایزنبرگ منو کشید به این تاپیک!!! اسمشم انگیزه بخشه!

----------

